# Ugh!



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I've tried not to "whine" (a BIG pet peeve of mine) about my current situation, but I did think I would share an update with you. So many of you have sent me private messages asking for an update and sending me prayers and well wishes and you absolutely don't know how much that really means to me!

My leg (from the knee down) is "externally rotated" meaning when my knee if facing forward my toes are facing at about the 2 o'clock position. My leg does not "rest" like it had prior to the break. In order for me to point my toes forward, I have to turn my knee inward as well as my hip. I had been telling the hospital staff that my leg didn't look right from the moment I woke up from surgery, but my comments just fell on deaf ears.

It's looking now like the 12-week goal to walk again was just a pipe dream, but I've not yet lost hope! My next check up is in a week, so hopefully I'll have a better idea of what I'm up against. I figure if I'm going to be a gimp in the future, I want a fancy cane with Swarovski crystals and another cane bedazzled. 

Mentally, some days are better than others; that I will admit! It gets old sitting in the same spot, looking at the same movies (I don't have cable or basic TV - no digital converter box), craving foods I can't fix or go get, using a bedside potty, etc. 

Although I have a walker and am now allowed to let my leg "dangle" and "rest on the ground" it's obvious I've got upcoming challenges that we hadn't prepared for. On the flip-side, with getting my wheelchair a couple of weeks ago I've been out a few times (albeit for doctor's appointments and drive-thru food on the way to/from) and have really enjoyed that.

I'm getting "antsy" about moving around more and was able to go into my kitchen for the first time since my accident. That was nice until I realized I was so out of breath I couldn't get back, lol. But the change of scenery was worth it! 

Pixie Frog also threw me for a loop recently. She had an appointment last Monday with her ENT and the following Wednesday she was in surgery repairing a hole in her eardrum with a skin/fat graft. She's healing well! The graft site was examined yesterday and all bandaging removed. The surgeon even gave her clearance to swim if she'll continue to wear her ear plugs. (He'd also put a "plug" over her eardrum that is still present.) She's getting ready as we speak for a "night swim". 

I've been beyond blessed with the wonderful messages, posts, cards, and "friends" anyone could ever ask for! You all do not know the gratitude I have in my heart for each of your generosities! 


~ Giggle Fairy ~


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

BlueFrog, you are so awesome for sending the "thing" clay project idea to me. I have clay within my reach as you know and I'm looking forward to starting a new project while I'm down to help pass the time. You're so awesome for sharing this idea!


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all your troubles w/ your leg! Hope you get well & healed soon!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you Franki. It's been an ordeal I tell you! Fortunately (or unfortunately) I've had more time to look through posts and photos and get inspired with props. Can't wait until I can spring back into action! 

Thanks again for the well wishes.


----------

